# What's the trick with ball bearings?



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey guys I need some help please. Pictured is the side panel bearing. Got it halfway out with a Q-tip and it won't go any further. Those videos are a joke. They don't come out this easy. Is there a special tool like a very thin reverse needle nose to slip underneath and pull out? There has to be some trick. I can take these things completely apart and put back together now but these dang bearings are an animal. Surely there is a better way. I thought this was suppossed to be the easiest thing to change out? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I use a very small nail with a head on it. Hold it with some pliers to get a better grip.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

You can use a paper clip and and straighten out one end and then put a short 90 degree bend in that end. Insert the bent end into the bearing and pull the bearing out. Try to make the bend long enough to reach the outer edge of bearing from the center hole. Should pull the bearing out easily.

Not one of the small paper clips, but one of the larger and stouter ones.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

These are great ideas. Thanks guys.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I took a pair of side cutters to a clothes hanger and created a tool. One end has a small J-shaped bend to grab the bearing and the other end has a loop for my finger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

get the larger size paper clip to make your tool out of it will leave you enough of the paper clip to get hold of. Rub a thin film of grease around the outside of the bearing before putting it back in hole, also check and make sure there is no corrosion residue in hole.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

It should come out easily. I use a wooden skewer and force it into the center hole and work the bearing out by moving out side to side.

I don't like using anything metal on the bearing that might scratch it and as trout250 said above, I always put some grease in the pocket where the bearing goes to ensure it comes out easily.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I use a dental pick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

*Use toilet paper*

pack it with toile paper . pack it in as tight as you can in small pieces. Then put it in a pan of water and let the toilet paper soak up all the water it can.
get a small dowel rod or drill bit that will fit thru the center. Tap it with a hammer or whatever you have handy. The water in the toilet paper will push out the bearing .

good luck


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

you can do same procedure graynor is talking about using grease fill hole with grease and use a wood skewer that fits in hole push in on it and preasure from grease will push bearing out


----------



## pondfrog (May 5, 2015)

*Bearings Out!*

Here is a trick I learned a long time ago from my uncle:
"Just want it to stay in and it will fall out when your not looking."

When that doesn't work I use a small magnet!!!


----------



## jacobm24 (Mar 30, 2011)

I will take off those two screws and push gently from the backside with a dental pick. you have to be careful not to damage the spacer back there so don't push in the middle if you can avoid it.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

When I'm working in my shop and I use the air compressor and a fine tip. put it in the bearing. Pops right out and half way across the room lol


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Dipsay said:


> When I'm working in my shop and I use the air compressor and a fine tip. put it in the bearing. Pops right out and half way across the room lol


Dipsay, you know your stuff .... I'll bet you have a baggie full of those spacers behind the bearing....and that you find the ones that you blew around your shop laying everywhere.

I really appreciate your professional tips and help on this board.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

I never did get that bearing out. But all my other reels I have no issue getting out using the nail method. That was a cheap reel and I just let it go too long before messing with it. What I have learned though, when I get a new reel I take the bearings out first thing, get the hole all cleaned out good and oil. Then when I have to clean after a trip they come out so easy. 

This reel has become my experiment reel. I take it apart, put back together and that makes takibg apart and understanding my decent reels a snap. 

But here is something I discovered. The clutches on these cheap reels are much better than the thin sheet metal clutch on my Citica. The citica is a much better reel except for that cheap clutch plate. I took it off on my Citica because I thought it may be rusting with all the friction. But no its fine and even after a good cleaning it's much better but still not ideal. Why they would get cheap on such an important part makes no sense to me.


----------

